# Dial Dice



## sheadunne (May 23, 2013)

These are pretty cool. I think if I ran/played in a steam-punk game I'd probably use theme exclusively 

Edit (July 16) The original was cancelled but it has been relaunched. There are currently 6 more days to go!

New Launch

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2009301036/dial-dice-0


----------



## Piratecat (May 23, 2013)

Neat idea. Certainly easier to carry than normal dice, and no iphone battery issue.


----------



## darjr (May 23, 2013)

It was cancelled? Anybody know why?


----------



## Piratecat (May 23, 2013)

Looks like they're going to redesign the dice wheels to have the numbers in random, non-consecutive order. Perhaps it's early enough that they thought they'd do better overall if they present them that way from the start. Requires a new video, though.


----------



## sheadunne (May 23, 2013)

Piratecat said:


> Looks like they're going to redesign the dice wheels to have the numbers in random, non-consecutive order. Perhaps it's early enough that they thought they'd do better overall if they present them that way from the start. Requires a new video, though.




They just cancelled the kickstarter and are going to relaunch it next week.

They plan on making it out of Stainless Steel, have random number patterns, create a nice sleeve for the card, the d10 will be 0-9 instead of 1-10 and the d20 will be a single dial. All good things. I'll add a note when they relaunch.


----------



## herrozerro (May 24, 2013)

Oooo, I really want this.


----------



## zigmenthotep (May 26, 2013)

sheadunne said:


> They just cancelled the kickstarter and are going to relaunch it next week.
> 
> They plan on making it out of Stainless Steel, have random number patterns, create a nice sleeve for the card, the d10 will be 0-9 instead of 1-10 and the d20 will be a single dial. All good things. I'll add a note when they relaunch.



Neato, I was actually worried that the card wouldn't be durable enough, and wasn't fond of the 2 dial d20. I hope they also move the percentile dials next to each other so you can easily spin them both at once, that was the only other thing I didn't like.


----------



## sheadunne (Jun 11, 2013)

It's Back!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2009301036/dial-dice-0


----------



## sheadunne (Jul 16, 2013)

There's still time for this. Some pretty fun stretch goals!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2009301036/dial-dice-0


----------



## dafrca (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, other than the novelty of it, why would a gamer want to use this over dice? 

I am not trying to be mean, rather I am trying to understand the value the $30+ brings to me as the gamer.


----------



## sheadunne (Jul 17, 2013)

dafrca said:


> Ok, other than the novelty of it, why would a gamer want to use this over dice?
> 
> I am not trying to be mean, rather I am trying to understand the value the $30+ brings to me as the gamer.




The novelty is the only reason!  Well, I suppose transport and noise are other factors, but neither particularly convincing ones. As with anything, it's just another way to produce random results during game play. Since I enjoy having variable methods, it works for me!


----------

